# E liquid ratings



## argief (22/1/16)

Hi mods, I have two wishes :

1. Top e-liquid for 2015
2. Running e-liquid rating poll? Let's say 5 comments get you on the poll, monthly medal maybe to the winning e-liquid mixologist, and this can form an objective view for top e-liquid 2016. (monthly reset of poll to 0 votes or lock the post at the end of the month ) 



Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz (22/1/16)

I think this is a great idea  
Might be a good idea to tag some of the admins in this post so they can discuss it hahaha 
@Andre @Alex @BumbleBee @Rob Fisher @Silver

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (22/1/16)

Very good idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/16)

Thanks guys

Keep the ideas coming and we will be monitoring this thread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/1/16)

Foggs Sauces: They mix deliciously well with most of the flavours I have added them to - also with each other - say the Milky Way mixed with the Vanilla pear  
Pacific Coast: Vanilla Pear 87/100 Interesting taste, by far, first time tasting pear - > when it starts finishing in a tank Freaky Loops gets added to create a really unique flavour.
Final Descent: Strawberry Jam x Peanut Butter 89/100 The taste was great, maybe a little overpowering on the strawberry side against the peanutbutter, but this was a thick delicious vapour 

MAX VG - Tbac Brew by Vape Mob was the start of my favourite tobacco blend e-liquid - 5mg - please make sure you never buy the unmax-vg version because it's NOTHING like the Max VG - seriously a good vape, it's smooth and feels delicious with the honey always backing the crispiness - 72/100

MAX VG Peach Brew - A new flavour by Vape MOB and it seems to also be my first peach flavour - this is really really flavourful, but it falls short because it's a very sweet peach, not like the neutrals - and if you chain vape it - it starts to taste like candy with the overbearing sweetness  84/100

Hmmm thinking about more ;
Complex Chaos : best juices by far, that are made locally -
Freaky Loops: Secret ingredient is vanilla: this one was used in drippers, as a mixer, in RTA's and it definitely captured my soul - the MANY different tastes evident in this juice is what makes it feel like a discovery of what is within- It was very great on cloud production too with clouds that could travel all the way across a room and still have volume, with the taste also being able to spread into people's company haha 93/100

Crusty Custard: Vanilla Custard from Complex Chaos - It was a bit bland - but it became a nice mix to add to the Milky Way  ^^ It was plain but effective - and the consistency of these juices when compared to the fogg's is that these complex juices don't contain water of any kind - it's thick delicious vapour juices  76/100

That's it for now  These are the juices that have had some impact in my life

Oh i did forget some past favourites such as the milkman- strawberry milkshake and the churrios one - but that's for another time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## argief (22/1/16)

Creamy lemon biscuits, VM tropical ice

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BibbyBubbly (22/1/16)

In no particular order:
Orion Northern Star
Craft Vapour Che Quava
Milk Lab Frappe
Creamy Clouds


----------

